# Nicholasville, KY-Golden Ret. X Pup to die Wed, 8/26!!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a Golden mix here, Kerrigan, a shelter favorite
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14460705
HERE AT JESSAMINE COUNTY SAVE CENTER IN NICHOLASVILLE, KY AND HE WILL DIE ON WED. 8/26.
I JUST EMLD. DEBBIE THOMAS AT GRRAND
*
PLEASE CONTACT [email protected] and
[email protected] < to save a dog!!!*SOME OF THE MOST PRECIOUS FACES I HAVE EVER SEEN! FROM CUTE DAISYHEAD MAIZY TO THE AMAZING INTELLIGENT FACE OF DILLION TO THE SMILE OF URGENT ESME....PLEASE, LOOK AT THEM ALL......

*LOOK AT THE HUSKY OR MAIL BEAUTIFUL BOY!!!!*
KEIKO MATSUI
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14460706





*URGENT! 
PLEASE CROSSPOST!!
Please do not post on Craigs List or similar sites
The Jessamine County SAVE Center is VERY overcrowded! We desperately need some help! The SAVE Center has 90 dogs and is expecting more this week. The vet is coming Wed 8/26 to euthanize because we are so overcrowded. 
Please look to see if there is any you can help. This is just a small number of the many dogs we have available for adoption/rescue. If you can't help, please at least take a moment to forward this. 
Remember: vet fees are discounted, there are no pull fees for *approved* rescues, we can usually help with transporting dog(s) to Lexington or Louisville. (we do not coordinate transports)To be approved, we need your vet contact info, a shelter reference if possible, your website, and a brief statement about your spay/neuter policies.
Any questions, email Jenise at [email protected] yahoo.com
Thank you!
Jenise
http://www.petfinde r.com/shelterSea rch/shelterSearc h.cgi?shelterid= KY289&sort=Identifier&preview=1
www.jessaminecounty savecenter. com
Please note: this list is taken from Pet Adoption Portal because I was having difficulties getting Petfinder to update my acct. *Select Animal Name Status Sex Species Breed Pics 
Rescue ID Age 

Abbie ADOPTED! Available
Female Dog
Baby Labrador Retriever / Golden Retriever / Mixed (short coat) 1
2


Anna's Boy Available
Male Dog
Adult Boxer / Hound / Mixed (short coat) 1
2


Brandy Available
Female Dog
Adult Treeing Walker Coonhound (short coat) 1
2


Cassidy Available
Male Dog
Adult Australian Shepherd (long coat) 1
2
3
4


ChandlerURGENT! Available
Male Dog
Young Terrier / Labrador Retriever / Mixed (short coat) 1
2


ClancyCleo URGENT Available
Dog
Young Labrador Retriever / Doberman Pinscher / Mixed (short coat) 1
2
3
4


ClaraBelleURGENT Available
Female Dog
Young Bluetick Coonhound (short coat) 1
2


Cletus ADOPTED Available
Male Dog
Young Basset Hound (short coat) 1
2
3
4


Coco ADOPTED Available
Female Dog
Young Cairn Terrier / Norfolk Terrier / Mixed (medium coat) 1
2


DaisyHead Maizy Available
Female Dog
Baby Australian Cattle Dog/Blue Heeler / Border Collie / Mixed 1
2


Dillion URGENT Available
Male Dog
Adult Boxer (short coat) 1
2


Diva Available
Female Dog
Adult Shar Pei (short coat) 1
2
3


Esme URGENT! Available
Female Dog
Senior Plott Hound / Boxer / Mixed (short coat) 1


Greta Available
Female Dog
Adult Rottweiler / Mixed (short coat) 1
2


Jake Available
Male Dog
Adult Miniature Pinscher (short coat) 1
2
3


Jazzy URGENT! Available
Female Dog
Young Border Collie / Labrador Retriever / Mixed (medium coat) 1
2


Jester URGENT! 
Jester is very sweet! He likes people, other dogs and cats. Please consider saving him! Available
Male Dog
Adult Pug / Mixed (short coat) 1
2
3


Jonesy Available
Male Dog
Young Labrador Retriever / Terrier / Mixed (short coat) 1
2


Keifer Available
Male Dog
Young Shiba Inu / Shepherd / Mixed (short coat) 1
2
3


Keiko Matsui Available
Female Dog
Young Siberian Husky (long coat) 1
2

*
 Kerrigan 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14460705
shelter favorite! Available
Male Dog
Baby Golden Retriever / Retriever / Mixed (medium coat) 1
23
* 
LeftBehindLennie 
please read his sad story! Available
 Male Dog
Adult Treeing Walker Coonhound / Coonhound (short coat) 1


Lila Mae URGENT Available
Female Dog
Young Boxer / Shepherd / Mixed (short coat) 1
2


Marcy Available
Female Dog
Baby Terrier / Chihuahua / Mixed (short coat) 1


Pierre ADOPTED! Available
Male Dog
Young Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen / Terrier / Mixed (medium coat) 1
2
3


Piper Available
Female Dog
Baby Terrier / Mixed (short coat) 1
2


PitifulPippnNoMore Available
Male Dog
Young Catahoula Leopard Dog / Shepherd / Mixed (short coat) 1
2
3
4


Preston Available
Male Dog
Young Jack Russell Terrier / Terrier / Mixed (short coat) 1


SAD SAD STORY Available
Male Dog
Adult Belgian Shepherd Laekenois / Shepherd / Mixed (medium coat) 1
2


Simple Simon Available
Male Dog
Young Border Collie (short coat) 1
2
3


Sinatra Available
Male Dog
Young Australian Cattle Dog/Blue Heeler / Shepherd / Mixed (short coat) 1
2


StarrinitteURGENT Available
Female Dog
Adult Coonhound / Hound (short coat) 1
2
3
4


Stuart Little Available
Male Dog
Adult Pomeranian (long coat) 1


Tweedle Dewey Available
Male Dog
Young Beagle / Basset Hound / Mixed (short coat) 1
2
3


TweedleDane Available
Male Dog
Young Great Dane / Boxer / Mixed (short coat) 1
2
3



With Selected: 
Select Action/Status. ... Available Pending Hold Adopted Transferred Euthanized Deleted Update Pictures 

«« 1 »»


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Kerrigan

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14460705

Kerrigan 
*Golden Retriever, Retriever [Mix]*

* Large







Baby







Male







Dog *


Click to see full size
   
   

*More About Kerrigan*


We're not really sure why Kerrigan is still here! Kerrigan is an adorable boy and a staff favorite. Please consider giving this cutie a loving, permanent home. 


*My Contact Info*



Jessamine County S.A.V.E. Center 
Nicholasville, KY
859 881-0821
 

 Email Jessamine County S.A.V.E. Center
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor kerrigan*

*POOR KERRIGAN*

DEBBIE from GRRAND answd and said she is taking in 8 puppy mill dogs tomorrow otherwise she would take Kerrigan.
*Can someone please email some close Golden Ret.Rescues and also some Nova Scotia Duck Toller rescues for this boy*He's just a pup.
[

PLEASE READ BERNADETTE'S STORY-SAD SAD STORY AND EMAIL RESCUES FOR HER. SHE IS GORGEOUS!!

B]
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13673835
*There is also a Belgian Shep Laekinos X -Sad Sad Story at this shelter in Nicholasville, KY>*Can someone email rescues for BERNADETTE, too?[/B] *See pic below*
More About SAD SAD STORYPoor Bernadette! Her family lost their farm and Bernadette was brought to the SAVE Center. Bernadette is only about 4 yrs. old per her owner. 
UPDATE: Bernadette was adopted and spayed and was to be transported out of state. Unfortunately during her spay surgery a mammory tumor was found and removed. The vet said he doesn't know if Bernadette has 6 weeks, 6 months, etc. without further testing and we can't afford that. 
Bernadette is back at the SAVE Center and could really use a nice soft bed to live out her days no matter how many or few are left. 

I emd. Husky rescues for Keiko Matsui this am.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever Club of Canada. I know that one is a little far fetched, but I couldn't find the e-mail for the US club. I also e-mailed Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc, Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc., and Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue. Probably other should e-mail them as well. I hope that helps.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Kerrigan's petfinder link is marked ADOPTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all*

THANK YOU ALL for your info on Kerrigan.
Maybe Adopted means one of the rescues that was emld. got him!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> THANK YOU ALL for your info on Kerrigan.
> Maybe Adopted means one of the rescues that was emld. got him!!


Or, Kerrigan was adopted!


----------

